# My coffee bits



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Quick pics of my coffee cupboard and corner of the kitchen following a bit of a tidy out


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I love how you've managed to commandeer the entire corner and cupboard. Well done!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Recognize the christmas blends there nice set up

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice setup. Don't take too long to use all of those beans


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Your organisational skills are excellent. Well done.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

BanishInstant said:


> A nice setup. Don't take too long to use all of those beans


Roasted just before christmas, and over half the beans gone now - it's been a very caffeinated christmas







And it's only so neat because the photo is taken straight after tidying


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice set up


----------

